# Your Grooming Space...



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Ooooh - that is brilliant! My stuff is strewn from stem to stern. I have a table ready for use in the basement but it has since been transformed into my daughters band practice area - she plays the bass guitar. I am reconciled with the fact that she will only be home for a few more years  and then I can repurpose the room for poodley things.

I do have storage towers on wheels so I have most of my equipment in them, the shampoo is in the laundry room and I always have a brush and comb near me in the great room for improptu brushings.

I am going to share these pics with my husband :beauty:


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Ohhhhh, that's magnificent! I'm so jealous!

I live in 2br condo and don't have a great space for grooming. Usually I put a drop cloth in the living room and go to town!

Hummmm... Maybe I should look at converting the spare bedroom.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Love the blade storage container!!! you have everything arranged so perfect!!! I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a table set up in our upstairs "kitchenette"..well, it used to be one, now it's a craft area. There is a window, and I just set my table up in front of it. When not in use for grooming, my sister's bunny cage is on it. As far as my equipment, it's all in a black tool case, which usually stays either in my car or at work...when I know I will be grooming someone, I bring it in. My dryer is set up on the counter right next to my table. I just remove the hose and put it away when I'm finished. All other doggie supplies, such as shampoo and brushes, (and don't forget cookies!! Trev expects one after he's finished.  ) are in a cabinet right above the dryer. Basically it's all in one area, which is great!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

This is great to see how you organized this. I will be plucking up my courage to try my hand at grooming to now that I have an angel to help me. I like the blade storage container too. Where did you get this?


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

where did you find your organizers (the clipper blade and shear ones)


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Top Performance Professional Blade Organizer | PetEdge.com

Top Performance Professional Shear Organizers | PetEdge.com

http://www.petedge.com/product/Kennel-Gear-Professional-Grooming-Caddy/53237.uts





 OR


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

That is down right professional looking! 
I groom my dogs at home (cause I can't stand spending any more time with my boss then I have to). I set up in the hallway next to the bathroom (its a 10x10 space). 
I bring my tools back and forth from work cause my boss can't be trusted to keep her hands off my stuff.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Your organizational skills are positively inspirational! I have a grooming table with a grooming arm and force air dryer hose holder set up in our finished basement. It's under a ceiling fan that has movable lights, which come in mighty handy. I have a free-standing full-length mirror across from the grooming table so I can get some perspective on what I'm doing. I have a separate table for my supplies. There's a furnance room in the basement where I have a "grooming sink"; a regular laundry sink outfitted with a showerhead sprayer connected to a four-foot garden hose. We've come to call the basement "Chagall's spa.":emptybath:


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I could groom my dog at work, but I'd rather not spend more time there than necessary! Our shop is less than ideal anyway, and I can take my time uninterrupted at home, less stress for both of us.

So I groom her in my kitchen. My kitchen is huge for an apartment, and I rarely cook, so why not! It's not quite ideal, I haven't worked out all the kinks, but I just have my grooming table set up near the spare counter area by the stove where there's an outlet, and have my shears and things on the countertop. I set up a mirror across the room on a chair so I can see her in profile. But I wish I had a space always set up for this, with more ideal lighting and a permanent mirror. I do have a spare room/office, but it's carpeted and not as well lit.

I'm sure you've seen this pic before, me and my LOTR magnets.  I moved the table out a bit from where I work for this shot though.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am very fortunate to be living with a renovator. We have been doing a huge reno for a while now, and one of the first rooms completed was our laundry room/grooming room. Bruce put in a raised bath tub which makes it sooooo much better when you have a bad back. I am OC about my house, so everything is tucked away. I love this room, and next on the bucket list is a hydraulic table!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Gracie's Mum said:


> That is down right professional looking!
> I groom my dogs at home (cause I can't stand spending any more time with my boss then I have to). I set up in the hallway next to the bathroom (its a 10x10 space).
> I bring my tools back and forth from work cause my boss can't be trusted to keep her hands off my stuff.


The fact you have to shuffle your tools back and forth is sad! Sad that you can't trust your boss. That is really unfortunate. I leave my tools at work but have to bring them home when I decide to groom my spoo. I like to bath and brush him at home, and I like to do face, feet, and sanitary at home, but full body haircuts I'd rather do at work. I'd rather have all that hair over there than floating around in my house. I also dislike doing full grooms at home because my table is stationary, while the ones at work are hydraulic. My home table worked great when Leroy was a pup but for me to see what I'm doing to his neck/back I need to use a step stool! Not ideal. My back is always killing me whenever I try to use my table at home for a long period of time. Also the lighting isn't that great. My setup is in the dining room that is basically turned into a kennel/grooming room.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice digs ladies!

Very inspirational as I'm in the planning stages to build a house in a couple years! I already know I want a large utility room/laundry room and never would have thought to put a tub in there!!

More likely than not, for now, I'm going to be using the island in the kitchen. It's not huge, so if I can get a clamp on arm to go on without damaging the faux-stone countertop, I'll do it there. I'll just need a non-skid mat. I considered setting up an area but hubby is already complaining about my unused sewing and crafting areas (haven't touched that stuff since my mom died in March) and then I have our entire formal living room/dining room as my studio and the whole family room as a school room (we homeschool)...the only thing I haven't taken over is our loft and the kids' rooms! 

I keep all my dog care supplies in our pantry, which is a huge, walk-in, under-the-stairs deal. They're in rolling carts so I can roll those out to the island when I groom Lily. Which I already do when bathing her...just have to get up my nerve to use those new clippers that arrived today! <vbg>


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. Please post pics of _your _space too! 
Before I moved, I had to set up my table every time I groomed and I didn't look forward to grooming at all. It just seemed to take twice as long. Having everything out and ready has really made a world of difference for me. (Not to mention all the Les Poochs/CC products; thank you to those who brought LP to my attention!)

Note: if you order the Shear and Blade holders from PetEdge, do so when they have their free or $5.99 shipping offers because you'll save a lot. Their usual shipping fees are outrageous. Both items are also available on Amazon.com for nearly TWICE as much. Crazy.

I love that Wahl organizer that hooks to the table AND the smaller ones you can afix to the wall or table, etc. They have holes in the bottom for drainage and so you can just blow hair/debris out.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks a really well-ordered space, Rowan. I have a folding table in my bathroom, which is very large for a bathroom, but as it also holds a sofa, bookshelves, small chest of drawers, a side table and all the usual bathroom essentials it is still quite a tight fit! Clippers, blades etc live in cases on the bathroom window sill. Brushes, combs, toothpaste etc live in a pretty wooden basket. Shampoo is in a basket by the loo. Dog towels are meant to live on their own rail, but often get mixed back in with the human ones - I do check if I have visitors coming! It is not ideal, but there is room to move around the table, and I can shut the door to keep the fluff in.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the great ideas on the organizers! I think I will be adding a few of these to my space soon! 
For now, considering Ruby is a miniature and I am doing only minor touch-ups between professional grooms (Yes, I plan to get more nerve later! LOL!), I have a small space set up in my sunroom. I've tried to locate things for easy use and storage. I have even placed a small TV/DVD player in there for for DIY grooming DVD's or just watching TV during those long brushouts!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

*Great rooms everyone!*

I do my grooming in half the finished basement, my tub is in the unfinished furnace room (it is always warm in there - I may finish part of the room at a later date). And the picture I hung is something I picked up on my trip to New Orleans this summer.

And Cherie...you are so lucky to live with a renovator, the plumber just whacked me $400.00 to hook up water to the tub when all the plumbing was already there (it backs up to my bathroom tub). It took him less than a 1/2 hour, when I asked why so much he replied "because that is what I get".


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> I do my grooming in half the finished basement, my tub is in the unfinished furnace room (it is always warm in there - I may finish part of the room at a later date). And the picture I hung is something I picked up on my trip to New Orleans this summer.
> 
> And Cherie...you are so lucky to live with a renovator, the plumber just whacked me $400.00 to hook up water to the tub when all the plumbing was already there (it backs up to my bathroom tub). It took him less than a 1/2 hour, when I asked why so much he replied "because that is what I get".


Good Heavens! That is highway robbery! I thank my lucky stars every time something else gets done here, believe me! We only have to pay for material. It would be double if it was time and material. BTW...I love your picture. Very cute.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

That is awesome! You must be a professional!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> I do my grooming in half the finished basement, my tub is in the unfinished furnace room (it is always warm in there - I may finish part of the room at a later date). And the picture I hung is something I picked up on my trip to New Orleans this summer.
> 
> And Cherie...you are so lucky to live with a renovator, the plumber just whacked me $400.00 to hook up water to the tub when all the plumbing was already there (it backs up to my bathroom tub). It took him less than a 1/2 hour, when I asked why so much he replied "because that is what I get".


I love your tub, and that picture is too cute! Every dog secretly aspires to be a Poodle. Now the truth is out there. 

That plumber is a thief!


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

I love looking at all these ideas. When we build a house in a bit I'm hoping to put in a raised tub. Right now, my grooming table is set up in my family room with a few tools laying out and others stored elsewhere that I can grab them. I am odd with grooming, during the summer I like to groom outside, in the winter, I groom by a TV. Originally I kept putting up and taking down the table but I like being able to pop a dog up there for a few minutes to groom when it's handy.

I keep adding rooms onto the new house. I seriously need a yarn/craft room, an aquarium room, and a grooming room. Hobbies, can't afford 'em but can't live without 'em!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I thought I was organized ! Rowan you put me to shame ....Here is my space I have an Edemco Electric and it is a huge presence ...But with my big Boy Bubba it is stable and I need that . The brush stand was made for me and is out of 3/4 steel The base is a poodle of course


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I would like to bring this thread back alive!

My fiance and I are on the house hunt and would like to have a separate grooming room for the dogs. I want to see what everyone has in their houses!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, you all have given my some great ideas. So far, my grooming area has been on my covered back porch area. Since it gets windy here so often, I get frustrated with hair flowing when it shouldn't, and natural lighting under a roof with a black poodle - ugg!

I think I know what I'm going to do in my way-too-big-for-one-person master bath. Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I would like to bring this thread back alive!
> 
> My fiance and I are on the house hunt and would like to have a separate grooming room for the dogs. I want to see what everyone has in their houses!


Liz,

I used to use a spare bedroom (daughter moved back home) and liked it a lot because I could shut the door and contain the hair. Lighting was a big problem in the evenings, daytime the 4 windows brought in enough natural light. I bought the construction lamps painters used and was too hot and the dogs were too hot. When we decided to finish part of the basement, I moved to a corner down there which has worked out wonderful (10 recessed lights on that corner of the room) and I can hide my grooming with a folding screen (still a work in progress). The tub was the best item I have purchased.......no more bending and I built a recirculating pump which allows me to bathe them in less than half the time and they are cleaner than just hand washing. If I was you, I would make sure I had space for an elevated tub and some great lighting. Good luck on the house hunt!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Liz,
> 
> I used to use a spare bedroom (daughter moved back home) and liked it a lot because I could shut the door and contain the hair. Lighting was a big problem in the evenings, daytime the 4 windows brought in enough natural light. I bought the construction lamps painters used and was too hot and the dogs were too hot. When we decided to finish part of the basement, I moved to a corner down there which has worked out wonderful (10 recessed lights on that corner of the room) and I can hide my grooming with a folding screen (still a work in progress). The tub was the best item I have purchased.......no more bending and I built a recirculating pump which allows me to bathe them in less than half the time and they are cleaner than just hand washing. If I was you, I would make sure I had space for an elevated tub and some great lighting. Good luck on the house hunt!


I completely agree. If you are starting from square one, you might as well begin with the things that are going to make your life easiest. The raised tub will save your back for the future. Good lighting is so important too. We have fluorescent and plan to put in more. When working on black dogs the lighting is uber important. 

Ooodlejpoodlesmom...Did you make or buy your recirc system? I would love to do this because our pressure here stinks. Could you possibly post a link to where you got it, or a link to the plans to make it? Thank you!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Cheri - I bought a little giant 1/6 horse power utility pump, I bought an on/off foot switch from the woodworkers store, a Bonaire firemans nozzle and made my hose out of clear 5/8 in plastic tubing. Just be sure to always plug it in to a gfi circuit. I put a pair of panty hose on it during use to keep the hair out. I'm on my phone now but I will send the picture when I get home.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

here is the pump photo.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Cheri - *I bought a little giant 1/6 horse power utility pump, I bought an on/off foot switch from the woodworkers store, a Bonaire firemans nozzle and made my hose out of clear 5/8 in plastic tubing. Just be sure to always plug it in to a gfi circuit. I put a pair of panty hose on it during use to keep the hair out.* I'm on my phone now but I will send the picture when I get home.


Ssooooo.... how much do you charge by the hour?


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Ssooooo.... how much do you charge by the hour?


Rowan,

You need to make one, you will not be sorry!!!!! My big white girls (tomboys) are generally a dirty mess by Sunday (bathing day), I am so grateful to have this. Three weeks ago I took them to the beach, they saw something (a fish) in the water and dove in the ocean. I brought home two dirty, sandy messes but can in all honesty say.......it was EASY to bathe them with this system. I also use is on the toys but set the nozzle to low pressure. All five poos now love the massage and probably think they are at the spa. They are so much cleaner than when I bathe them by hand.


----------

